# Growing Cryptocoryne emersed?



## Anonymous (30 May 2011)

Hi just wondering if it's possible to grow Cryptocoryne emersed?
Cheers


----------



## Morgan Freeman (31 May 2011)

Indeed it is. Keep the humidity up high though.

I had some growing in my dart frog vivs and I'm just waiting on a delivery for an emersed crypt cube I'm working on.


----------



## idris (31 May 2011)

Everything I've read says yes. 
But I failed. In the short term at least.

I had 70% humidity and all my new crypts melted. Though from what I've read since this may be to do with whether the crypts that I put in were previously emersed or submersed. 
(FWIW I may have an almost new hygrometer if you're interested. )


----------



## Morgan Freeman (31 May 2011)

Mine were at 90% +


----------



## supasi (28 Jun 2011)

Late response to the question but yes certainly growing Crypts emersed is possible. Have a look at this thread of my setup. It is in not as good a shape as the video now due to other commitments that take up my time. 
Video and several photos of setup and plants with flowers.

Enjoy

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... setup.html


----------



## aqualaw (15 Aug 2011)

I grow all my Crypts emersed and they are doing great, don't think that I have lost any of them yet. Good luck.


----------



## daniel19831123 (15 Aug 2011)

i grow mine in room air.  I'm not joking.


----------



## Tom (15 Aug 2011)

I've got some Crypt. willisii growing in a propagator in compost


----------



## ghostsword (15 Aug 2011)

I am to start some crypts emersed, on a vivarium with high humidity. Never tried it but I've read that it is hard. 


---
- .


----------



## daniel19831123 (15 Aug 2011)

It's not that hard. It just need time to acclimatise. Once they are acclimatised, you can grow them at room air humidity but just need to make sure that the roots has access to plenty of water.


----------



## ghostsword (15 Aug 2011)

Ok, will try with some, just half emersed at first then let them grow out. 




---
- .


----------



## daniel19831123 (16 Aug 2011)

I just use a propagator to grow them to start off with and then leave a small slit in the propagator lid by displacing it sideways and then over the next 2 weeks moving it out. Otherwise, you can just snip off all the leave and plant the stump in a substrate fill with water. The new leaves that grow out of the stump will change to an emersed form in the next few days.


----------



## Tom (16 Aug 2011)

Yep, they do seem to appreciate high humidity for a time after planting, whether you get them in emersed form or not. Mine are now growing at fairly low humidity (slider on propagator is fully open). They tend to go crispy at first, as did my Anubias. I've never been brave enough to chop all the leaves off first though!


----------



## Jim (17 Aug 2011)

Here is a thread of interest for you -

http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthre ... lorescence


----------

